# O&#039;fallon, MO here, looked today.



## jsprin123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Seem to be like we need a good rain then it should be game on! What do you all think??


----------



## the kid (Apr 8, 2013)

I think you are write! It's supposed to rain until midnight. So I'm thinking by Friday or sat we will be in business! I looked this morning in Maryland heights nothin wet but I can feel them!!!! GOOD LuCK and happy hunting. The kid.


----------



## bird dog (Apr 10, 2013)

It's going to cool off a lot the next couple of days. If anything pops from this rain it will be in river bottoms. I'll be checking the lowlands this weekend, for sure. If you can smell the dirt, or a compost-like smell, there are mushrooms.


----------



## the kid (Apr 8, 2013)

I could smell the dirt this morning. But I'm not sure my eyes have adjusted to seeing the blacks yet. Do you think the air temp will have an effect if the ground gets wet plus the sun lite backing the top soil???


----------



## bird dog (Apr 10, 2013)

Air temps have much less to do with it than ground temps. Anything over 51 degrees is in range. Once the ground is wet and composting starts, the chemical actions will keep the ground warmer than the air.


----------

